
Why Major Cryptocurrency Investors Are Betting Heavily Against Ethereum - everdev
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffkauflin/2018/07/25/why-major-cryptocurrency-investors-are-betting-heavily-against-ethereum/
======
aeternus
Summary: Because it currently only supports 15 txns/second total and offchain
scaling solutions are estimated to be 2 years out.

------
londons_explore
Everyone was worried about bitcoin scaling a year ago... Yet right now the
network isn't even near capacity and fees are pretty much zero.

~~~
aeternus
Just because usage is down from peak doesn't mean that scaling isn't a
problem. Bitcoin does support slightly more txns/sec than it did a year ago
due to more widespread adoption of SegWit.

Lightning network also has orders of magnitude more usage than it did a year
ago.

------
1996
To make more money?

